# laptops...



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Okay...so my laptop has died with 2 more days until I fly to Dubai! Can someone tell me roughly how much a laptop would cost in Dubai? Am I better off buying one before I leave the UK or waiting until I get there?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The cost, same as anywhere, will depend on the spec you want on it.

I have found them to be cheaper here than UK


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> The cost, same as anywhere, will depend on the spec you want on it.
> 
> I have found them to be cheaper here than UK


Yeah I forgot to say that really I only want it for emailing etc. nothing fancy shmancy! And it would be good if it lasts for more than a year....unlike my last one...


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Cheaper here than UK but expensive than US! I am myself looking and regret that i dint buy from India or US. A Dell with specs you mentioned is 3K AED.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

My wife bought a Toshiba with its case and mouse/USB stick for 2000AED


----------



## maverick3981 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thas a steal! Mind sharing the specs and store where you bought it from?


----------



## Salvation (Aug 18, 2009)

maverick3981 said:


> Thas a steal! Mind sharing the specs and store where you bought it from?


The steal is what a guy did to me, when he sold me a Sony Ericsson phone W995, costed me 1750 AED, get broken the next day ( unwarranted ) , so make sure you buy your laptop from a place that offers warranties for its products , not from Indians stores, as they didn't do that.


----------



## camelrider (Aug 13, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Yeah I forgot to say that really I only want it for emailing etc. nothing fancy shmancy! And it would be good if it lasts for more than a year....unlike my last one...


I'll suggest you get one the recent 10 or 12" netbook with 6 cell battery before leaving UK. Asus, HP, Dell, Lenovo, Acer, all have few models to choose from


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you aren't looking to use it for heavy computing , I agree with someone's suggestion about a netbook, especially considering the weight of them for travelling etc.

I have got a Samsung netbook. 10" screen, 160gb HDD, 1gb RAM, 1.6 Ghz, 2.1 sound, etc etc, cost AED 1500. Battery is 6 cell and I get between 5 - 7 hours out of the battery from a full charge.

Samsung N120


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

maverick3981 said:


> Thas a steal! Mind sharing the specs and store where you bought it from?


I sent you the details by pm.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I buy most electronic stuff from carrefore - at least you know you have the back up when (if) something goes wrong.

They have laptops for AED1500+ and netbooks are even cheaper!


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> I buy most electronic stuff from carrefore - at least you know you have the back up when (if) something goes wrong.
> 
> They have laptops for AED1500+ and netbooks are even cheaper!


Do they have the same backup for when a school withdraws your contract the day before you are about to fly out to Dubai? I will post the name of it in due course as soon as I have got my flight ticket money back, attestation fees back and compensation...


----------



## Amtobi (Aug 9, 2009)

That is hectic! what happened?



chocolatelover said:


> Do they have the same backup for when a school withdraws your contract the day before you are about to fly out to Dubai? I will post the name of it in due course as soon as I have got my flight ticket money back, attestation fees back and compensation...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 25, 2008)

.....you could try a blackberry!


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Yeah I forgot to say that really I only want it for emailing etc. nothing fancy shmancy! And it would be good if it lasts for more than a year....unlike my last one...


it varies from 1500 to 9000 AED, but if u r not gonna install heavy applications, just for internet and probably som MS office work, u can get a good enough one between 2500 and 3000 maybe hp or dell......
even sony vaio has a 2500 dhs laptop now


----------



## Grass hopper (Apr 27, 2009)

chocolatelover said:


> Do they have the same backup for when a school withdraws your contract the day before you are about to fly out to Dubai? I will post the name of it in due course as soon as I have got my flight ticket money back, attestation fees back and compensation...


Ouch! That is harsh...but on the bright side probably better than the day after your flight. I hope you get your money back. Good luck.


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey! No money back... RAFFLES INTERNATIONAL SCHOOL... that's all I have to say...


----------

